# Riese and Muller



## Phil Fouracre (4 Mar 2019)

Thinking of treating ourselves to a couple of these, anyone got any experience of these bikes?


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2019)

This thread is still current.

Not sure if @theloafer has got his bikes yet.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/riese-and-muller.243484/


----------



## theloafer (5 Mar 2019)

no not yet


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Mar 2019)

Have a Rasta guy come in the shop with one;built like a tank(him and the bike*)and fecking heavy. It does have Maguras on it though but also some nice Fox shocks.

*He's a really nice guy though,typical chilled Rasta although you wouldn't argue with him.


----------

